
Show HN: Raspberry Pi power cost calculator - brennerm
https://brennerm.github.io/pi-power-calc/
======
brennerm
Does anybody have a good source for power prices per country that I could
integrate into the application? I want to give the user a default for the
ct/kWh value based on his location.

